# Two requests for an upcoming OBS version (H.265 HEVC in .MKV & automatic splitting)



## WhatHaveYouBecome (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been happily using OBS for a while now, often utilizing it 24/7, and recently switched to encoding in H.265 HEVC as I swapped to a new video card. Absolutely love the H.265 HEVC feature for Nvidia cards -- before trying it out, one wouldn't believe how much less CPU load you'll get with it! And with decent quality as well! Well done!

However, in comparison to my heavy usage with the Nvidia NVENC H.264 codec, the NVIDIA HEVC H.265 codec seems to be crashing more often. I've checked all available docs online and chosen the .mov as it's been the recommended file format. Still have crashes every now and then, no doubt related also to the fact that Nvidia releases these features often half-ready, hehe.

Anyway, even whenever OBS has crashed or the recording has failed with the NVENC H.264 codec, I've still been able to salvage a lot thanks to the MKV file format wrapper. Sometimes I might've lost a snippet from the end or so, but never the entire recording for sure.

The current problem with the new HEVC H.265 codec is IMHO that it only supports .mov and .mp4 formats. If/when the encoding crashes for this, that, or the other reason, you're more screwed than you'd be when using the .mkv file output.

ALSO, (<= see, this is important): HEVC H.265, most likely due to the current output format limitations, does NOT support multiple audio streams in one video container. In other words, it's quite the headache when I can't have multiplexed stereo audio streams in one file container.

The other main woe I have is the inability for the software to split recordings according to size or length in hh:mm:ss. I know, there are plug-ins for that, but I'll tell you this: every single solution I've tried (splitter plugins etc) have crashed OBS with no exceptions. I've tried everything apart from coding a Windows macro myself that would force the mouse cursor into the OBS window, click on "Stop Recording" and again on "Start Recording" at a designated interval, "lol".

*Seriously said, the two features that I'd be willing to pay money if you were to implement them (how much are we talking here? I'm broke but I'd sell some organs if this is possible ...) :*

*- MKV wrapper for HEVC H.265 output ( w/ multiple audio stereo track multiplexing options, as is available for other encoders when recording into .MKV format)*

*- Automatic file splitting after user-defined file size/video length limit (all plug-ins and other fixes I've tried only result in OBS64 crashing in Win7/64bit)*

The latter one is an option that people have been crying after for years, so whaddaya say? Them video files are only getting larger by the year. I'd say those two features would save a lot of boo-hoo's and other woes.

Thanks a lot for your great software and keep up the good work. I will try to support you nonetheless, even if you don't implement either of my feature requests. (Also, sorry if I posted to the wrong area of this forum on this issue, but IMHO those two features would be seriously important ...)

Cheers!


----------



## WhatHaveYouBecome (Feb 19, 2019)

Just continuing on the user-defined splitting of recordings (according to filesize and/or length); it would be great if one of the variables was to split the recording according to local time, just like the OBS recordings are automatically named according to a timestamp (i.e.*:"Additional file splitting on local time at each starting [x] full hour [x] half hour [x] quarter hour [=15 mins]"* <= selectable variables).

As previously mentoned, I'm using OBS mainly for local recordings on quite a high bitrate, so that's why I'm begging for that built-in file splitting feature altogether. This second extra feature for the file-splitting was just a small extra.

*(Once again; none of the plug-ins and solutions available for auto-file splitting that are out there have never worked out in my setup.)*

Thanks. I owe you a beer or ten.


----------



## ashum (Feb 22, 2019)

I am waiting for this feature too so many years.
I make a ticket with your text :)
https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=1362


----------



## ashum (Feb 25, 2019)

Unfortunately my ticket was closed. So please add your voice to this idea https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/111/add-a-split-file-feature


----------



## WhatHaveYouBecome (Mar 12, 2019)

ashum said:


> Unfortunately my ticket was closed. So please add your voice to this idea https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/111/add-a-split-file-feature



Thanks for the heads up. Will do just that. Cheers!


----------

